# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livres Oracle 19 ou 20?

## Ikebukuro

Salut (de retour aprs une coupure de courant dans Paris Centre - Poutine ou pas Poutine?????),

Savez-vous s'il existe de bons livres sur Oracle 19 ou 20?

Depuis la "bonne ide" d'Oracle de sortir une release par an, je n'ai pas vu de livre comme "Oracle 19c New Features".
Sur Amazon.com j'ai trouv de rares livres d'administration mais ils sont mal nots.

----------


## Ikebukuro

Des ides?

----------


## Ikebukuro

Bon, ben... personne  ::roll::

----------


## vanagreg

Salut,

Pas sr qu'il y ait eu des grands changements rvolutionnaires entre la 12c et la 21c. La grande nouveaut a a t le multitenant en 12c. J'ai vu qu'il y avait un bouquin en franais sur la 19c mais je sais pas ce qu'il vaut.

----------


## JeitEmgie

Voir https://oracle-base.com/

----------

